

If you have a DevOps team, you’re not doing DevOps - dokx
http://justinharr.is/if-you-have-a-devops-team-youre-not-doing-devops/

======
stephengillie
This is one valid perspective on DevOps. If you're starting an organization,
you definitely should bake DevOps work into the Developers from the beginning.

But changing this culture in an established company is less easy. Instead of
upgrading an entire development team to be DevOps masters, many companies
would rather "bolt-on" DevOps, and they're hiring for a person to manage the
CI or deployment tools and codebases for the team. Some even have a goal of
having the DevOps worker backtrain the other developers. It's kinda like
hiring/contracting a Cisco expert instead of teaching your team how to subnet.

Should companies expect to have to re-roll their developer teams just to have
DevOps abilities?

~~~
BerislavLopac
I believe that this process is going in the direction of removing the
differences between devs and ops -- rather, everyone will be able to write
code, except that some people will be more specialized in some areas. Just
like now we have full stack developers who specialize in front end or back
end; in fact, the servers are increasingly becoming just another layer in the
stack, with tools like vagrant and docker assisting in the process.

